# Deutsches Englischebegrifferaten



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Moin zusammen,

eine nette Idee die ich zufälligerweise im Forum von Amazon aufgeschnappt habe : 
Einer nennt einen die deutsche Übersetzung eines Englischen Begriffs (Spiele, Filme, Firmennamen, Bücher... ganz egal) und die anderen müssen Raten welcher englische Orginalbegriff damit gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Je nachdem was schwerer ist darf man wörtlich oder 'richtig' Übersetzen.

Wenn der, der den letzten Begriff aufgelöst hat, nach einer Stunde noch keinen neuen genannt hat ist der neue Begriff automatisch FFA (Free for all). 

Ein natürlich sehr einfaches Beispiel : Welt des Kriegshandwerks - World of Warcraft.

Ich fange mal mit einem, evtl. nicht ganz so einfachen an:

'Schrei aus der Ferne'


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Far Cry

Und ich mach mit nem einfachen weiter:
"Hackbraten"


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Meat Loaf?


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Jep.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der nächste Begriff:

'Berüchtigt'


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Infamous.

FFA


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juli 2009)

Scherenschwestern


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Scissor Sisters - tolle Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Begriff: Zwielichtige Jungs


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Scissor Sisters

EDIT: Zu langsam...

Dennoch:
Backstreet boys

"Länder der Überlieferung"


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Lands of Lore

Nochmal: Zwielichtige Jungs


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2009)

Twillight Boys.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

falsch oder besser: nicht der gesuchte Ausdruck

Ok Backstreet Boys war richtig

...das Spiel ist zu schnell für uns ^^


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Jez gehts aber durcheinander xD 
Davatar ist jetzt eig. dran... Mach ma weiter^^
(Hab scho aufgelöst in meinem EDIT)


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Okok nächster Begriff: Schwarze Schachtel


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Ein neues:

Vernetzte Grünanlage


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Black Box

"Blutige Maria"


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Linkin Park

Hab ich mir eben auch noch überlegt ^^
Ein neues sag ich aber nicht, das darf der machen der auf Davatars kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Night, Bloody Merry

Schwarzbeere


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Bloody Mary wär die korrekte Schreibweise, aber du hasts ja im Grunde^^

Blackberry

"Johannes Hirschkuh"
Mal etwas schwerer :>


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

john deer

next: molly verprügeln


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Wer soll denn John deer sein? Da liegst du falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es muss den Ausdruck ja auch wirklich geben.

Flogging Molly

"Johannes Hirschkuh"


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

sind der herr denn mit john doe zufrieden?^^


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Damit bin ich zufrieden :> Mach weiter!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

vergeblicher strom

komische übersetzung eines eigtl zusammen geschriebenen namens


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Vainstream?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

yes, sir


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

"Das Lied bleibt unverändert"


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Ich schätze mal das ist 'The Song remains the same' von good old Led Zeppelin?
Neuer Begriff:

'Gegenschlag Ursprung'


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Juli 2009)

'Counterstrike : Source'


----------



## EspCap (24. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, du bist dran mit nem neuen Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Gut, da Huntermoon anscheinend nicht möchte mach ich mal weiter, mit was leichterem:

Schwerer Autodiebstahl


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Jepp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

"Prototyp"
Alias FFA - bin heute nicht kreativ


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juli 2009)

Prototype? :O

Ruf der Pflicht


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty.

"der Nachwuchs"


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Call of duty, das war einfach (<3 es ^^)
/edit DO`H!
naja Glueck im Unglueck, kenne auch hier die antwort:

The Offspring (die mag ich aber nich )= )


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juli 2009)

Ein neues:

Doktor Pfeffer


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

Dr. Pepper

FFA


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

rote heisse chilli pfeffer xD


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Red Hot Chilly Peppers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der neue Begriff ist ein bisschen ungenau übersetzt, aber das muss sein weil es sonst gramatikalisch falsch wäre... ist auch nicht ganz leicht. Falls keiner drauf kommt gibts einen Tipp.

'Samantha hat gesungen'


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Ok, scheint tatsache etwas schwerer zu sein, daher 2 Tipps:
Es ist kein Buch, Film, Lied oder Spiel.
Und Samantha ist die ausgeschriebene Version der Abkürung die in der Übersetzung verwendet wird.


----------



## Winipek (25. Juli 2009)

samsung?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (26. Juli 2009)

Scheint hier wohl ein Problem zu sein dass die Leute die Auflösen nicht mehr reinschauen... also FFA, und da das ein recht schnelles Spiel ist ab sofort auch allgemein wenn der, der Aufgelöst hat nach einer Stunde immer noch keinen neuen Begriff genannt hat.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

"Reise"

Tippeutscher+ Englischer begriff gleich


----------



## Azareus One (26. Juli 2009)

Haette jetzt spontan gesagt, Voyage, aber das passt nicht...


----------



## Night falls (26. Juli 2009)

Deutscher und englischer Begriff gleich? Nicht eher ein Anglizismus der ins deutsche übernommen wurd?
Spontan fallen mir nur Trip und Tour ein.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juli 2009)

Ok, loese auf: Safari
Ich weiss, nicht ganz korrekt ueberstzt


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

Ne Safari is keine Reise, mehr ne Jagd...


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

(Jagd-)Reise


----------



## Winipek (27. Juli 2009)

Hausmeister


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hausmeister



Jan...i...tor?


----------



## Winipek (27. Juli 2009)

??
Nope


----------



## Pogolinus (27. Juli 2009)

facility manager meinst du bestimt. 
allerdings wäre janitor im normalen englisch auch richtig ^^


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> und da das ein recht schnelles Spiel ist ab sofort auch allgemein wenn der, der Aufgelöst hat nach einer Stunde immer noch keinen neuen Begriff genannt hat.



"Südliche Grünanlage"


----------



## Skatero (28. Juli 2009)

South Park

Kriegshammer


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

Warhammer?

"Ein Stück"


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

One Piece?
Gilden Kriege


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> One Piece?
> Welt der Kriegskunst


Reife Leistung das beispiel aus dem Eröfnungspost zu nehmen -.- World of Warcraft halt

glanzgeschliffen


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Reife Leistung das beispiel aus dem Eröfnungspost zu nehmen -.- World of Warcraft halt
> 
> glanzgeschliffen


hab erst ffa geschrieben, aber hab mir den anfangspost halt nicht durchgelesen, tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so is geändert kannst die posts hier löschen tut mir leid für die umstände *g*


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> One Piece?
> Gilden Kriege


Guild wars
FFA,oh,lillyan hat ja schon was geschrieben.
So,problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"glanzgeschliffen"


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2009)

polished gloss?


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

Nächster Begriff:

Bund der Brüder


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juli 2009)

Band of Brothers (Epic)

Miniweich


----------



## Quana (28. Juli 2009)

Microsoft

FFA


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> polished gloss?


Falsch... weiterhin "glanzgeschliffen"


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

buffed...hab ich ganz alleine rausbekommen!

"geöffnetes Büro"


----------



## Haramann (28. Juli 2009)

open office.
"hinterstraßen jungen"


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

Backstreet Boys

"Der blinde Beschützer"


----------



## Haramann (28. Juli 2009)

the blind guard?


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

Falsch.
Nah dran,aber falsch.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

blind guardian.
ffa wenn ich um 22:30 noch nix hab


----------



## chopi (28. Juli 2009)

"Moosbeeren"


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2009)

Cranberries?

Wenn ja: Aufklärung und Angriff bei Erstkontakt


----------



## Night falls (29. Juli 2009)

> Wenn ja: Aufklärung und Angriff bei Erstkontakt


F.E.A.R.

Frei für alle


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

pretty easy:

Flug der Seele


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

Soulfly. (JUMP DA FUCK UP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

FFA


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Juli 2009)

wechselstrom / gleichstrom

puh wie herausfordernd :-)


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

AC/DC :>

Fahrradrennen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Juli 2009)

Bike-race?


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

Aussichtlicher Eilzug


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

Likely Express?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

nein


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

kleiner Tipp: Ihr müsst es wortwörtlich nehmen!


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Okay, es kommt keiner drauf: Outlook Express

Hmm...Ws ganz leichtes: Büchermarkierung


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Bookmark ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pistolen und Rosen


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

jup, stimmt


----------



## K0l0ss (14. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Pistolen und Rosen



Gun'n'Roses

Gestört


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. August 2009)

disturbed

Narben Symmetrie


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Scar Symmetry, diese Band da?


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

Da Soladra zu 99,937% Recht hat und nichts postet...


EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn der, der den letzten Begriff aufgelöst hat, nach einer Stunde noch keinen neuen genannt hat ist der neue Begriff automatisch FFA (Free for all).






"Bis es schläft"


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2009)

Until it sleeps? 

Wenn ja, "Welt des Kriegshandwerks" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein natürlich sehr einfaches Beispiel : Welt des Kriegshandwerks - World of Warcraft.


Lord of the Rings online?
_
"Musiksklave"_


----------



## skyline930 (15. August 2009)

OT: Lol, i fail, Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Audioslave?
Ich hätte ja dann eher "Tonsklave" probiert?!


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

mhm...poste was...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

(Des) Wahnsinnigens Herrenhaus.


----------



## Night falls (17. August 2009)

Maniac Mansion

FFA


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

ich sagts auf Trolisch: "Schau, maaaaaaaaaaaaaan!"


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Okay, dann eben so: " Schau raus, Maaaaaan!"


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

*lookout man* - a person employed to keep watch for some anticipated event... oO

Wie wärs mit _"Tag des Urteils"_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

Judgement Day?


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Tolle Band,du hast natürlich Recht.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

ok was einfaches:

Die Vergessenheit


----------



## chopi (8. Dezember 2009)

Oblivion wirds wohl sein.

_"Begeisterung für das Gold"_


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Oblivion wirds wohl sein.
> 
> _"Begeisterung für das Gold"_



Ecstasy of Gold?


Mhh Abfall(-Produkt)-Junge?^^



Edit 04.01.10:  Lösung:"FallOutBoy"  --> Macht mal jemand weiter


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

offenes Geschäft


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

open office? wurd schon mal gepostet

''schwarzäugige Erbsen''


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

Black Eyed Peas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Mhh, was gibts denn noch...
Der richtig gesagte Fred. (schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

